# معلومات



## سبيكة (17 أغسطس 2007)

ارجو تزويدي بمعلومات عن تاثير غاز الامونيا والغازات المنبعثة من المياه الاسنة على المعادن


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 أغسطس 2007)

يتم نقل الموضوع
مشرف القسم البحرى


----------

